

About OS/2: "Betting your opponent will fail [was] not a very prudent strategy" - yuhong
http://books.google.com/books?id=Xb5VnujctzAC&lpg=PA1&pg=PT118#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
yuhong
Look up "Microsoft Munchkins" for one of the unethical attacks MS made against
OS/2 later on. And this was only one of them.

